# Adquirir datos por puerto serie.



## SaRGu (Dic 26, 2007)

Les escribo para preguntar si alguien puede ayudarme para realizar la adquisicion de datos por puerto serie. Tengo la información de los protocolos de una balanza y un lector de códigos de barras pero no sé cómo enviarlos a un archivo de la PC. Mi idea es utilizar VB para esta tarea. Gracias.


----------



## Carmel (Dic 29, 2007)

Hola.

Para programar el puerto serie con el VB te recomiendo usar el control mscomm que es el sistema más sencillo también se puede usar la api de windows directamente pero es una tarea más tediosa y complicada en este link encontras un ejemplo:

http://www.geocities.com/ejemplo_mscomm/index.html

Si quieres más información busca mscomm en el google y encontrarás mucha información.

Saludos.


----------

